# Christmas songs



## DB74 (13 Dec 2011)

Have to say I love the same old songs at this time of year, some of which really are timeless classics.

My top 3 are probably

Frankie Goes To Hollywood - The Power Of Love

Greg Lake - I Believe In Father Christmas

Band Aid - Do They Know Its Christmas


PS - good luck to the Military Wives Choir


----------



## becky (14 Dec 2011)

Didn't have to think.

The little drummer boy - doesn't matter who sings it.

Walking in the air - the Aled Jones version.  I like the fact I was around when it was first released.  Normally when I hear an old song on the radio and the DJ says that song was released 26 years ago, it makes me feel old.

Christmas no 1 the same year was Shakin Stevens 'Merry Christmas everyone'. Oh we really did have bad taste in the 80's.


----------



## Newbie! (14 Dec 2011)

I could listen to crappy christmas songs all day so its hard to distinguish the favourites. It's beginning to look alot like christmas definitely has to be up there though. And for hymns, it has to be Oh holy night...


----------



## micmclo (14 Dec 2011)

Spare a thought for the shopping centre staff.

I think I'd be cracked up and going mad by January if I had to listen to the same Christmas songs looped all day every day
So death to the song from Slade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A8KT365wlA


Walking in the Air is still superb even if it's decades old
RTÉ show it every year I believe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubeVUnGQOIk


----------



## flossie (14 Dec 2011)

A Spaceman Came Travelling - Chris DeBurgh. 

My alltimie favourite Christmas song  I know it's Christmas when I hear that, and gets me all emotional! I just found this video on YouTube, it's great! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTOExKB6PQQ


----------



## Mpsox (14 Dec 2011)

Guy in my parish sings "o Holy night" on Xmas morning at mass, superb barritone and always makes the hairs stand up.


----------



## PMU (15 Dec 2011)

DB74 said:


> My top 3 are probably




O, Holy Night" by Leontyne Price 

"Fairytale of New York"  by Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl

“Merry Xmas Everybody” by Slade   

Look to the future now, it's only just begun!


----------



## Deiseblue (15 Dec 2011)

I like to get up early Christmas morning & listen to " Grandma got run over by a reindeer " by Dr. Elmo followed by " Chipmunks roasting on an open fire " by Bob Rivers.

Then it's off with me to the Cratchits down the road to fire snowballs at Tiny Tim.


----------



## mathepac (16 Dec 2011)

DB74 said:


> ... PS - good luck to the Military Wives Choir



I like the traditional songs sung by people with nothing to sell me and with no agenda. 

O Tannenbaum - Traditional German carol (Oh! Christmas Tree)

Hark! The Herald Angels Sing (Music by Felix Mendelssohn)

Silent Night by Joseph Mohr and Franz Gruber

The Germans, Austrians, Swiss, Greeks, Bulgarians, etc invented Christmas as we know it today around the legends / mythology of Sinter Claes (St. Nicholas) whose body, according to Irish  legend was exhumed from Myra in Turkey and transferred to Jerpoint, Kilkenny.


----------



## fobs (16 Dec 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Guy in my parish sings "o Holy night" on Xmas morning at mass, superb barritone and always makes the hairs stand up.



Same in our parish but a woman. My fav Christmas song.


----------



## Perplexed (18 Dec 2011)

My favourite song this year is this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B15iRRlSJwI

Normally I hate new versions but this I really like


----------



## notagardener (20 Dec 2011)

Perplexed said:


> My favourite song this year is this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B15iRRlSJwI
> 
> Normally I hate new versions but this I really like


 
Got to agree, this is really really good. Thanks for the link

One of my favourites, not everyones cup of tea, but RIP Joey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5GtaTrPHM


----------



## Complainer (20 Dec 2011)

There is only one real Santa;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSgEDKjmT5o


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2011)

Complainer said:


> There is only one real Santa;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSgEDKjmT5o



A fellow Bruce fan; we have something in common!


----------



## Shawady (20 Dec 2011)

Purple said:


> A fellow Bruce fan; we have something in common!


 
You agree more often than you'd like to admit!

Anyway, my 3 are The Power of Love, Fairytale of New York and I'm afraid to say Last Christmas.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Dec 2011)

Are those youtube links being posted for home or from work ?

We haven't been allowed access youtube, or a host of other such distractions (e.g. social media, webmail), from work for years  !

Back on message ..

I love _Christmas Wrapping_ by The Waitresses, back when it was hard to find. It reminds me of my late teens and a white vinyl record of Christmas songs. And most tracks on the Phil Spector Christmas album.

On Christmas FM, I enjoy _Santa Claus is comin' to town_ performed by Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band, and _Baby please come home_ performed by U2, or maybe it's just Bono doing vocals.

For traditional Christmas carols/hymns, _O holy night_. Or anything sung by the parish children's choir, featuring my 9yo daughter  !


----------



## ney001 (20 Dec 2011)

Purple said:


> we have something in common!





God bless us.... every one!


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2011)

ney001 said:


> God bless us.... every one!



Actually we have lots in common. I suspect that economic issues are the only thing we disagree on (in other words the only area where he's wrong  )


----------



## One (30 Dec 2011)

Walking in the Air
Fairytale of New York
Do They Know It Is Christmas Time


----------

